# I've had it



## IBSwow! (Jan 13, 2010)

Since February 2009 i have the same symptoms of esophagus / stomach pain that startsat the junction of these going all through my back and up to my jaws.The feelingis more than unbearable and i admit that the only thing that is useful to gothrough this intensive pain is a mix of 2 big cups of Maalox and Clonazepam.At the beginning it was manageable i started with Nexxium 40mg (didn't work) moveon to Pantaprazole 40 mg ever since - i went to all the usual exams gastroscopythe H.Pylori bacteria test and more...they all came back negative.The gastroenterologist that I'm seeing is quite hard headed and is still defends his position of IBS and that i should just take one more capletsof 40mg of Pantaprazole...since it's only IBS and incurable. I overall since the 1st time i had the first crisis moved on to a better dietlets say i'm 95% vegan ... i eat fish sometimes. No Junk never ever.I'm at the end of the roll here ... when your taking 80mg of Pantaprazole + the Maalox bottle every week and still have those symptoms it really takes on to your mood and puts you down.I'm wondering if i'm dying at times, something more that just G.E.R.D...and should not go back to the emergency to make my point clearer to the new doctor i have been waitingsix months to see.Since I'm the end of the roll i gotta find the answers or else i think i will lose it.Thanks for reading.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

i sympathize with your situation, i understand the concept of "nothing seems to work", "why me" and so on.... anyway as a last ditch effort my doctor put me on an anti-depressant to ease my symptoms....of course you sleep a great deal but then you adjust and i am now seeing some improvement, my d-problem has improved greatly, my imodium intake is a fraction of my previous needs and although i am still adjusting to a few new problems....bloating, cramping, gas.... i am exercising again, trying to keep a smile on my face, working on continuous diet adjustments and trying to cope. hang in there


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to,sleep with a big bottle of Maalox beside me every night. Indigestion, which was always worsening, eventually turned into all day long, with occasional reflux thrown in. After 10 years of daily D plus the stomach problems, I began taking a grape based supplement that stopped the GERD within about 6 weeks and the D over the next year. (Incidentally, if you also suffer from D, I believe that magnesium is one of the ingredients in Maalox, so you might want to shift to something with calcium as the active ingredient.)So, you see, you haven't tried everything, yet.Mark


----------



## yololife (Feb 3, 2012)

If you say your doctor is so hard headed, you should go see another medical professional.


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you tried Manuka honey?... I've read lots of places that it's great for GERD. I started taking it for my IBS and other symptoms.... not really thinking about my GERD. And, 3 days later, I haven't had a single episode of GERD. Not sure if it's related or not.I'm using 16+ Manuka honey.


----------

